# Why is everyone having issues downgrading MAC OSX?! (catalina)



## gsilbers (Jan 4, 2020)

I just keep reading poeple not being able or afriad to download from catalina. posting things like if you buy a new mac pro or MacBook then you are stuck with catalina etc etc. 
ive have a 2009 mac pro and using macs since 1999 and never had an issue downrading if i wipe the harddrive and do target disk mode using a second mac. 
and from what i gathered, seems that its still doable with the t2 chips, just an extra setting. 









How to downgrade from macOS Mojave to High Sierra


Need to downgrade from Mojave to High Sierra? There a several ways to do it, depending on your system. Here are all the detailed steps you need.




macpaw.com












How to downgrade macOS Monterey to Big Sur or older


Regret updating to Monterey? Here's how to uninstall Monterey or another macOS and revert to Big Sur, Catalina or an older macOS.




www.macworld.co.uk












How to downgrade your Mac from macOS Big Sur back to Catalina


If you've tried Big Sur but you've decided you want to go back to Catalina, it's not hard but takes a few steps.




www.imore.com





Maybe im missing something? or more info about this needs to be said?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 4, 2020)

I guess it depends on the machine.
I have not heard about anyone being able to downgrade to Mojave on a new Mac Pro (2019) yet.
And yes, I think it has to do with the T2 chip. Perhaps if you install another SSD via PCIe you might be able to have another bootable drive that would not be affected by the T2 foot shackles.
Once I have the new Mac Pro I will definitely try it out. No big desire to run Catalina at this point.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 4, 2020)

My frustration is not being able to access older OS downloads in the mac app store, Catalina is the only option to purchase right now.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 4, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> My frustration is not being able to access older OS downloads in the mac app store, Catalina is the only option to purchase right now.


You can access past OS from the App store with the direct link
High Sierra
Sierra

OR download any from the apple support page -- Older MacOS


----------



## apollinaire (Jan 6, 2020)

Helpful thread, thanks! I am curious about this and the new 16" MBP. I am on the fence about getting right now, so I'm very curious if anyone has been able to downgrade the OS on it?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 6, 2020)

Finding an older version of OSX is elusive. Generally you can only get it from the App store if you have previously "purchased" it (as a free purchase) in the past. As registered user, it will let you download it again. If you haven't, then they typically have the GET button send you to a catalina download (or whatever the latest is). The Apple support page has updates, but not the full OSX download. 

if you are unable to find the Mojave download after hitting buttons all over the place in the Apple App store or their "support" pages.... try this...

The easiest way to download it is to use this free open source tool: http://dosdude1.com/mojave/

Even if you don't have an older mac, you can run this tool and just use the option to download Mojave, and it will download the mojave installer for your with no fuss, which you can then find in your /Applications folder and just run it. This will be exactly the same as if you had been able to download the Mojave installer directly through the AppStore.

Do NOT use the patching features of DosDude's tool unless you're on a truly old mac that needs it. So for example if you're trying to downgrade a new MacPro to mojave, just run Dosdude, use the tools menu to download Mojave, then quit the dosdude tool and go run the installer. Done.


----------

